
Erik Visits an American Grave, Part 236: Joseph Coors - smacktoward
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2018/04/erik-visits-american-grave-part-236
======
anonlastname
The author tries to argue the man who Coors beer is named after was worse than
the first world war... good grief

